# A nice bit of Carob



## barry richardson (May 16, 2015)

I roughed this one out green quite a while ago, and it's been sitting around for over a month since I final turned it before I finished it, the reason I mention this is it takes a while for the color in Carob to develop, when fresh turned it's much paler, no instant gratification here, I find ya got to let it age a bit like wine, or a good steak. It is about 5"x 7". Top and bottom are Walnut from @manbuckwal . Lacquer finish. @DKMD I think this came from the same chunk as what I sent you...

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 16 | Way Cool 3


----------



## kazuma78 (May 16, 2015)

Beautiful! Carob is such a beautiful wood, you really did that piece justice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (May 16, 2015)

Spectacular, Barry! The colors in that piece of Carob are just awesome and you definitely did that piece justice. And every time I see you post one of your pieces, it makes me want to own one of your works of art even more!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 16, 2015)

Another masterpiece Barry ! Great color and figure in it . The walnut accents it nicely

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 16, 2015)

Beautiful wood... Beautiful figure... Beautiful color! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 16, 2015)

Incredibly nice, but I've come to realize that's to be expected with your work! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (May 16, 2015)

Sweet! I've been slowly drying the roughout from the carob you sent... I'm afraid to speed things up and get some cracks. Too cool!


----------



## Kevin (May 16, 2015)

Beautiful.


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 16, 2015)

Barry - I love that design. The shape is fantastic. The finial flows into the piece well, the proportions are spot on. I like the finial shape - Its almost identical to a few I have done. I don't think the walnut is a good match though. I have never found a wood that I thought was a good match for Carob. I have tried walnut, pink ivory, Ebony (The one i like the most but still not 100% happy with) Maple and maple dyed a few colors. Carob it its own entity and every piece is different. 
I don't like ever offering a critique without a suggestion - Its just being bitchy IMO but I really don't have an answer...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 16, 2015)

dam barry don't you ever make something crappy. awesome peice

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 16, 2015)

Very nicely turned. I kinda like the walnut. 

If you did the finial in green it would be a huge Christmas ornament.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kayakerjim (May 18, 2015)

That's beautiful, Barry!


----------



## Graybeard (May 18, 2015)

Darn is that ever nice. A real beauty.
Graybeard


----------



## phinds (May 18, 2015)

Gorgeous.

I'm curious about your comments on the color of carob. Does it continue to improve w/ age like cherry or does it start to fade after years of UV exposure like flamed box elder?


----------



## barry richardson (May 19, 2015)

phinds said:


> Gorgeous.
> 
> I'm curious about your comments on the color of carob. Does it continue to improve w/ age like cherry or does it start to fade after years of UV exposure like flamed box elder?


Thanks Paul, It seems to me most similar to cherry in it's behavior, for example, when fresh cut, it tends to be pale, but a day in sunlight darkens and intensifies the red significantly, same as cherry. As far as long term, I have a finished piece that is about 7 years old now, if anything, it's darker than ever....


----------



## phinds (May 19, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Thanks Paul, It seems to me most similar to cherry in it's behavior, for example, when fresh cut, it tends to be pale, but a day in sunlight darkens and intensifies the red significantly, same as cherry. As far as long term, I have a finished piece that is about 7 years old now, if anything, it's darker than ever....


Thanks. Good to know. I love the color in carob but was wary of fading.


----------



## TimR (May 19, 2015)

Barry, all around stunning piece. The wood is gorgeous and the shape has a real timeless quality to it. I do like the foot and finial...works really well for me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (May 19, 2015)

Awesome Barry!


----------



## barry richardson (May 19, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Barry - I love that design. The shape is fantastic. The finial flows into the piece well, the proportions are spot on. I like the finial shape - Its almost identical to a few I have done. I don't think the walnut is a good match though. I have never found a wood that I thought was a good match for Carob. I have tried walnut, pink ivory, Ebony (The one i like the most but still not 100% happy with) Maple and maple dyed a few colors. Carob it its own entity and every piece is different.
> I don't like ever offering a critique without a suggestion - Its just being bitchy IMO but I really don't have an answer...


Thanks Scott, yea, ebony probably would have been better. Let me know if you ever find your perfect wood for Carob, next time I think I will use bacon, cause my t-shirt says "everything is better with bacon"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

